# Tab & Sticky Notes



## thechosenone (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi

On my CERM and some books, I have stick some Sticky Notes (Post Tab 2"x2" those type Stickies). I am just wondering is thats ok or its against exam policies to have sticky notes?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2014)

From NCEES (http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/)



> Sticky notes and flags are permitted only when they remain attached to book pages.


You should call your board just to be sure though.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 13, 2014)

Make sure everything is written in pen


----------



## iwire (Oct 13, 2014)

i use this http://www.staples.com/Staples-Stickies-1-inch-Durable-Tabs-48-Tabs-Pack/product_634769


----------

